# Dent Removal



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello guys. Can anyone recommend a good dent remover in the south East London/Surrey area?

TIA


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

This guy, Ryan Shakespeare

http://fixadent.co.uk/

Used him a couple of times - very good both times, completely eradicated the dents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice one FJ1000 appreciate that.


----------



## Bigsetts (Feb 28, 2018)

*Mobile Dent Repair*

Just seen your post, I am a mobile dent repair specialist in Kent. Happy to help in the future

www.kentdentrepair.com

http://www.kentdentrepair.com


----------

